# Canton/Woodstock and maybe some Marietta People



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanting to know if it is time again.    Some of us were think of the Texas Rib Ranch down on Canton Hwy.   We input on times and dates.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 29, 2008)

Ill try to make it


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me! I'll keep watching for date and time.
Hollar at me if I forget!!!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto Ditto


----------



## JR (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.  Interesting.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2008)

Wheres that at?


----------



## JR (Oct 29, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Wheres that at?



About 1.5 miles from 75/Hwy 5 intersection.  A LONG way from you!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> About 1.5 miles from 75/Hwy 5 intersection.  A LONG way from you!


Gosh dangit!!! Looks like yall would meet in canton every now and then...I dont even like woodstick!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

Next time Dawg you get to call the shots


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Next time Dawg you get to call the shots


 Back in the old days.I could be down there in no time..Now it takes 40 to 45 min for me to even get to canton


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2008)

Let me know the date and I should be able to make it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

I am all over it like Fuzz on a peach..


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2008)

Throw us a date and time Pigmy!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

How about Wednesday(5th) or Thursday(6th)  of next week around our usaul time of 7Pm.  If it is two early speak up.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

Wednesday at 7 works for me....


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm hungry.

I'll go with whatever works for most.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 29, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How about Wednesday(5th) or Thursday(6th)  of next week around our usaul time of 7Pm.  If it is two early speak up.



Either one works for me


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2008)

Depending on the weather, It may be 7:45 before I will get there.
That is unless the time changes between now and then and I think it does, so
that would be good.
Either day is fine!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2008)

Either day I think will work for me.  Somebody remind me though.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Either day I think will work for me.  Somebody remind me though.



If someone reminds me, I got your back


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Either day I think will work for me.  Somebody remind me though.



( Reminder )  Hey Buck,  Next week....


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm there.. I'm good for whatever


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 29, 2008)

Thurs 19:00?

Call it, AJ.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Oct 29, 2008)

i thought it was wed... we always meet on wed. why are y'all changin the date?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 29, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Thurs 19:00?
> 
> Call it, AJ.



19:00?  

My clock only goes up to 12:00


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can make it if its thursday at 7pm
If its thursday I am game.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> i thought it was wed... we always meet on wed. why are y'all changin the date?



We've been doing them on thursdays for a while.When you miss more than 5 dinners in a row, you have no say.

I'm good for either day!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> 19:00?
> 
> My clock only goes up to 12:00



We know who is taking the short bus there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe Thursday has two votes to Wednesday has 1.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We know who is taking the short bus there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, so I change my only one vote to thursday at 7.  Yeah  that works better anyhow...


----------



## germag (Oct 29, 2008)

Thursday 30OCT2008 19:00 or Thursday 6NOV2008 19:00?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

Nov 6 th at 7..


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> 19:00?
> 
> My clock only goes up to 12:00



Sorry.  Military brat and other bad influences.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2008)

On the 6th at 7


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> On the 6th at 7



That's it...  Come one come all   Texas rib ranch next thursday Nov. 6th at 7


----------



## germag (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll probably be in woods, but if I'm not, I'll be there.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 30, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Sorry.  Military brat and other bad influences.


 Is there or is there not 24 hrs in a day. 
 No need to apologize, everyone should know how to read and understand a 24 hr clock .


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 30, 2008)

Send out a reminder PM Wed or Thrus.. Ill be ther


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 30, 2008)

germag said:


> I'll probably be in woods, but if I'm not, I'll be there.



It will be way dark then. Come on and eat!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like we have a good crew coming


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never been to this place.  Can someone post the address?


----------



## JR (Oct 30, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like we have a good crew coming



I haven't committed on whether or not I was going to make it.... How you figure it's a "good crew" without the life of the party?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 30, 2008)

A good crew, but no captian if you do  not show.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 30, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I've never been to this place.  Can someone post the address?



2063 Canton Road 
Marietta, Ga

It is where hwy 5 splits, before you get to 75


----------



## JR (Oct 30, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A good crew, but no captian if you do  not show.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 30, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I've never been to this place.  Can someone post the address?



It was just thought to try something different I think.  I hear it's got the best ribs around.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> It was just thought to try something different I think.  I hear it's got the best ribs around.



That's fine by me!  Sounds good!


----------



## JEFF GRIFFITH (Oct 30, 2008)

Count Me In If Its Ok With Lilfish???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2008)

JEFF GRIFFITH said:


> Count Me In If Its Ok With Lilfish???




He said that is fine.

I asked if Bad Boy John should come.  He said yes. 

I asked who else.  He said AJ, he gives me money.(My mission is complete.  I have taught him well.)


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a pocket full of quarters.....

Does that count...


----------



## JEFF GRIFFITH (Oct 30, 2008)

I CANT WAITTO HEAR OUTFISHHIM GIVE REDNECK MANUREA HARD TIME... BUT SHE MAY BE MESSIN WITH THE WRONG ONE


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I have a pocket full of quarters.....
> 
> Does that count...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2008)

JEFF GRIFFITH said:


> I CANT TO HEAR OUTFISHHIM GIVE REDNECK MANUREA HARD TIME... BUT SHE MAY BE MESSIN WITH THE WRONG ONE



I won't give Redneck Manure a hard time.

I'm more of a silent attacker _after_ the fact.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 30, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I won't give Redneck Manure a hard time



That's OK, the rest of us will........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok,  Now look what ya got started,  Now they ALL will be out to get a shot at me....


----------



## Lorri (Oct 30, 2008)

My girls and I will be there next Thursday right at 7?


----------



## LLove (Oct 30, 2008)

hey thats not far from us! we'll be there!!!



or not.. actually we can't do weeknights.

but yall have fun


----------



## Jranger (Oct 30, 2008)

I might burn up a hall pass....


----------



## germag (Oct 31, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> It will be way dark then. Come on and eat!



It's a pretty long drive....but it looks like I may have to come back Wednesday and go back down again Friday anyhow.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 31, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I have a pocket full of quarters.....
> 
> Does that count...



I just thought you might be happy to see everyone,  and let little fish play a few video games.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 31, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just thought you might be happy to see everyone,  and let little fish play a few video games.



I don't remember seeing any video games at Rib Ranch.

Maybe this dinner won't cost us as much as the others do, Lil Guppy can sho nuff burn through some quarters.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 1, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I don't remember seeing any video games at Rib Ranch.
> 
> Maybe this dinner won't cost us as much as the others do, Lil Guppy can sho nuff burn through some quarters.




It was nice meeting you and hope we can do more business in the future.

I have decided not to come to the dinner this week - I feel that since I am being accused of stalking all the men on this board (but remember there are two sides to every story and don't do anything different than any other women on the board) - (yep husband knows all about this) just because I talk to them that I can imagine the rumors that would be started if I go to the dinner with men.  It is a shame that women can't talk to men without other people being jealous or wanting to start something  but that is the way life is and I was warned about it ahead of time but didn't listen to those people that warned me but will next time. In  the business I am METAL Roofing I deal with men all the time - men don't cause drama and they are fun to talk to and make me laugh. I have some good friends on here that are men (yep husband doesn't have a problem with me talking to men on here) and will continue to be friends with them.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2008)

GOOD GRIEF!

I'm losing my appetite as you two speak


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I don't remember seeing any video games at Rib Ranch.
> 
> Maybe this dinner won't cost us as much as the others do, Lil Guppy can sho nuff burn through some quarters.



No he will ask for more, so he can buy a playstation


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll just bring the playstation and we can hook it
up to the big TV in the group room.
So!! Bring lots of quarters


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I'll just bring the playstation and we can hook it
> up to the big TV in the group room.
> So!! Bring lots of quarters



Always count on dave


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

Easy Now!  Keeping it Clean Kenny will be along shortly


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Easy Now!  Keeping it Clean Kenny will be along shortly



Will he be wearing something Special


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

Could be!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2008)

We keep this up he will need a mop and broom


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

I told you he would be along shortly and it looks like he's armed and ready


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I told you he would be along shortly and it looks like he's armed and ready



We are in trouble now.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2008)

Too bad not many will see it buried in here.
Maybe he will make it his avatar


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought Kenny said he prefers the "French Maid" look. Something about fishnet......


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 1, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Too bad not many will see it buried in here.
> Maybe he will make it his avatar



I'll take care of that.



Looking hot Kenny!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh My...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 1, 2008)

Hazel?
Hey, you missed a spot under the rim


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 1, 2008)

Wonder if he does windows??


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone let Al know about this since it's about a mile from his house as the crow flies.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think he is out west.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Anyone let Al know about this since it's about a mile from his house as the crow flies.



He will be out of state hunting, but yes is your answer.


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 3, 2008)

If for some reason I am not heading to Hancock that evening I will swing by... It should be prime rut and Im hoping to hunt Fri, Sat, and Sun.  Sorry guys!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Let me know. the date and I should be able to make it.



Just look what the addition of a simple little punctuation mark can do to your sentence, Buck!

So, who's your date gonna be and does BW know?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Just look what the addition of a simple little punctuation mark can do to your sentence, Buck!
> 
> So, who's your date gonna be and does BW know?


----------



## JR (Nov 4, 2008)

I ain't reading 85 useless posts.  Could someone PM the time/date that's been settled on.  If it has.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I ain't reading 85 useless posts.  Could someone PM the time/date that's been settled on.  If it has.



With that attitude, you should have to stay home with that woman you claim to have control over.


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Anyone let Al know about this since it's about a mile from his house as the crow flies.



Hey Roach, were you at Kennestone yesterday?  I saw someone that looked like you, I think...


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Just look what the addition of a simple little punctuation mark can do to your sentence, Buck!
> 
> So, who's your date gonna be and does BW know?



  You misspelled her initials...  

Not sure yet, I just found out my daughter has basketball tryouts that night so maybe her...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, so a final talley....  

Who all is gonna make it this Thursday night???


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be there!  Hope Kenny ain't too awful mad


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## JR (Nov 4, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I'll be there!  Hope Kenny ain't too awful mad





NOYDB said:


> I will be there.



If this is the case... THIS may be my motivation.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in with my body guard


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm out...  Email this morning said her tryouts are from 6:30 to 8:30 so that puts a fork in me for any BBQ for Thursday evening....


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang Glenn! I hate to hear that, but Dads gotta do what he has to do.
You'll be missed.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 5, 2008)

Just so we keep an accurate tally, will all the Woody's members who are not going to be there, please let us know.


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Hey Roach, were you at Kennestone yesterday?  I saw someone that looked like you, I think...



Yes.. I work in the IT Department.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 5, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Just so we keep an accurate tally, will all the Woody's members who are not going to be there, please let us know.



That will make the list easy for pm reminder.


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay OutFishHim, your the official photographer, you quit on us?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 5, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> Okay OutFishHim, your the official photographer, you quit on us?



I will be there.  (I think) Paul's been out of town, I'm not even sure if he knows about it!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Im out... Heading to Hancock tomorrow around dark... Will miss yall yet again... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to yall!  Nah Hope to see yall before then!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 5, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> Okay OutFishHim, your the official photographer, you quit on us?



Just as long as she leaves out all the editing....


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 5, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just as long as she leaves out all the editing....



Well....if certain people would behave enough for a G rated forum photo shoot.....ahhhh, that'll never happen.  Carry on!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Well....if certain people would behave enough for a G rated forum photo shoot.....ahhhh, that'll never happen.  Carry on!



Well,  Me and BBQ Ribs.....   naaa you are right,  ain't gonna happen...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok so this thing is tomorrow at 7 where?


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.theribranch.com/location/location.htm

http://www.theribranch.com/restaurant/menu_11_06/11_06.html


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 6, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well,  Me and BBQ Ribs.....   naaa you are right,  ain't gonna happen...


Recon dad would want to attend! " RIBS"


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 6, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just as long as she leaves out all the editing....


That's what makes the photo's more beleiavable


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, we be there fo sho!

AJ, change your avatar!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, we be there fo sho!
> 
> AJ, change your avatar!



Change yours!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Change yours!!!






It's my Eye Candy.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

It's just kinda funny seeing that photo with OutFishHim next to it.
Anybody could out fish him. You'd probably have to bait his hook for him


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> It's just kinda funny seeing that photo with OutFishHim next to it.
> Anybody could out fish him. You'd probably have to bait his hook for him



I would be more that happy to bait his hooks.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

Somehow I knew that's exactly what you were going to say. So predictable.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

I see you lurking Paul.

You know you're still my number 1!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I see you lurking Paul.
> 
> You know you're still my number 1!


Yep! He's behind the scenes all broken hearted that you
have eyes for another.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Yep! He's behind the scenes all broken hearted that you
> have eyes for another.



No, he's known about Brad and I for quiet some time now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, we be there fo sho!
> 
> AJ, change your avatar!



You don't like the multi eye baby?


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 6, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> No, he's known about Brad and I for quiet some time now.



Does he let you call him Brad in private?


----------



## big fish (Nov 6, 2008)

She likes me for my Tattoo's


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2008)

big fish said:


> She likes me for my Tattoo's


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Does he let you call him Brad in private?



No.  I just wait til he leaves.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

big fish said:


> She likes me for my Tattoo's



That must be it.


----------



## Mel (Nov 6, 2008)

AmBASSaDEER told me about this little shindig ya'll are plottin...but I have to be at school [SPSU] this evening to meet my group to work on a project.  yippy.  Wish I could make it...I need to hang out and relax more.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2008)

Mel said:


> AmBASSaDEER told me about this little shindig ya'll are plottin...but I have to be at school [SPSU] this evening to meet my group to work on a project.  yippy.  Wish I could make it...I need to hang out and relax more.



Show up a little late and take them so ribs.  They won't mind.



Really next time, you see it post just show up.  We would be glad to have you.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Show up a little late and take them so ribs.  They won't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Really next time, you see it post just show up.  We would be glad to have you.



better watch out, she was unruley at the last dinner she came to!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> better watch out, she was unruley at the last dinner she came to!



She fit right in with this crowd.


----------



## Mel (Nov 6, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> better watch out, she was unruley at the last dinner she came to!


Oh c'mon, it wasn't that bad.  I thought dancing on the table was allowed?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 6, 2008)

Mel said:


> Oh c'mon, it wasn't that bad.  I thought dancing on the table was allowed?



Do not let harry hear about that,  he loves to dance on the tables.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 6, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not let harry hear about that,  he loves to dance on the tables.



Only with other men's wives........


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

I may have to re-think making this


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 6, 2008)

Head Count: *15* _Any more?_
threeleggedpigmy
The AmBASSaDEER
DRB1313
F14Gunner
Redneck Maguiver
NOYDB
Ta-ton-ka chips
OutFishHim
Big Fish
lil'fish
germag
JEFF GRIFFITH
kennyjr1976(maybe)
ATLRoach
GAbuckhunter88
68PonyGT


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am gonna be there, but  may be a few minutes after 7 getting there due to getting out of structures at 6:30


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a good crowd....


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2008)

See ya there, buncha lurkers!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2008)

if I can get out of work I'm gonna try to get up there.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 6, 2008)

Should be some interesting photos on the way.
Great get together! Enjoyed seeing everyone!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 6, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Should be some interesting photos on the way.
> Great get together! Enjoyed seeing everyone!



Yes, definatly a few good ones there...


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 6, 2008)

Loads of fun! Great to see everyone. 

Got to figure something to work around the long table configuration. Folks sitting at the far end of the table don't get the benefit of my company.......


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 6, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Loads of fun! Great to see everyone.
> 
> Got to figure something to work around the long table configuration. Folks sitting at the far end of the table don't get the benefit of my company.......



And thats why I sit in the middle, get a little bit of it all.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> And thats why I sit in the middle, get a little bit of it all.


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to miss out, wife did not get to the house till almost 6:45, due to traffic. Would have been a bust to wait on her to get cleaned up , well some of you know the drill. anyway. Next time for sure. So did the Redneck cause or get into any trouble , to cause a name change again!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

Now don't even go there bro.  I was Good..  Bad Boy John on the other hand????  Well, lets just say he showed us all that he is quite the Ladies man....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice to see everyone, Redneck post some pics


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Nice to see everyone...



Yes it was.  I was actually glad for a change to be on the 'quiet' end of the table!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll try post what I can this evening, If I am not still suffering from the shock of the RED HAT lady  that about run me over in the parking lot...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yes it was.  I was actually glad for a change to be on the 'quiet' end of the table!



Yes, I'll vouche for ya on that one  K  You were on your batter bahavior..


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 7, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yes, I'll vouche for ya on that one  K  You were on your batter bahavior..


Well now, sounds like I missed out on a good one , Hey Bro, why don't we plan the next one!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Bad Boy John on the other hand????  Well, lets just say he showed us all that he is quite the Ladies man....



I guess its apparent now that red is his color.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of us went a little overboard!!
When gals drink that much even TT-Chips has a chance for a date.

More to come on that!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Some of us went a little overboard!!
> When gals drink that much even TT-Chips has a chance for a date.
> 
> More to come on that!!!



MERCY!  Yep, I'm glad I was on the "calm" end of the table....


----------



## Buck (Nov 7, 2008)

Mercy, did someone help her to the door?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 7, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Mercy, did someone help her to the door?



Can you believe they just left me there?!






Alright, I'm downloading my pix!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I'll try post what I can this evening, If I am not still suffering from the shock of the RED HAT lady  that about run me over in the parking lot...




You must forgive that lady, redeneck,   that lady got all kinds of excited after she goosed Bad boy john on the deck.

She left her number with me to give to John.

Hey john, if you need me to posted I will or just call I give the number to you.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

It was great to put more faces to names, and see some old friends.  I had a great time.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You must forgive that lady, redeneck,   that lady got all kinds of excited after she goosed Bad boy john on the deck.
> 
> She left her number with me to give to John.
> 
> Hey john, if you need me to posted I will or just call I give the number to you.



Are you sure that is all she left was just a number??  Did anyone actually see john leave by himself?????   
Sounded like they were planning some kind of get together of their own...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I guess its apparent now that red is his color.



Yeah,  it must have had something to do with those hats...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Are you sure that is all she left was just a number??  Did anyone actually see john leave by himself?????
> Sounded like they were planning some kind of get together of their own...



Come to think about No.  I believe his truck was still there this morning.   I pass it on the way to work and it had frost on it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 7, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Come to think about No.  I believe his truck was still there this morning.   I pass it on the way to work and it had frost on it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey ambassadeer,  It is 11:20 and he is not answering his phone.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, give T-chips a break, He does the best he can.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 7, 2008)

TT-Chips doing the Best He can!
No need to Dr. this photo.


----------



## Buck (Nov 7, 2008)

Those ladies may be the reason he's not answering this morning...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> TT-Chips doing the Best He can!
> No need to Dr. this photo.



That looks like a john sandwich.

I have never seen him smile so big.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 7, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That looks like a john sandwich.
> 
> I have never seen him smile so big.



That's because the young lady on the right has a full handfull.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 7, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> That's because the young lady on the right has a full handfull.



And that is the truth!!


----------



## Mel (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like I missed a good time.


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 7, 2008)

God I did miss out. You folks must have had one toooo many.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

F14Gunner said:


> God I did miss out. You folks must have had one toooo many.



I think John did,  He has two


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 7, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Come to think about No.  I believe his truck was still there this morning.   I pass it on the way to work and it had frost on it.




He was pretty frisky during dinner!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> He was pretty frisky during dinner!



We knew he was not going home alone.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 7, 2008)

He had no chance.  I was the one drinking Diet Coke.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 7, 2008)

And now for the rest of the crew.

Here we have, from left to right, GAbuckhuner88, The AmBASSaDEER (he doesn't really look like Willie), Kenny, some guy I don't know, ATLRoach, Redneck Manure,  and then some guy named Jeff who doesn't post.





From left to right, NOYDB, Renee and threeleggedpigmy





And the dessert came drizzleless.





Good seeing everyone and nice to meet some new folks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

I just heard from John.   He does not remeber where he parked his truck.   He also ask for someone to pick him up, if he  could figure where the heck he  is.  He did not sound so well.  He said something like "I am still seeing Red."

Updates are still coming in.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 7, 2008)

Lastest  update!  he said he found out where he is at and found both his shoes.  I ask if he need a ride,  He say no that redneck maguiver was on his way to help out.  What that means, I do not know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

OOOhhhh  Noooooo   Nightmares  will haunt him forever....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 7, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lastest  update!  he said he found out where he is at and found both his shoes.  I ask if he need a ride,  He say no that redneck maguiver was on his way to help out.  What that means, I do not know.



It means, To quote an old TV show character..
"  I Know Nothing....  I Know Nothing...."
( Shultz from Hogans hero's )


----------



## JEFF GRIFFITH (Nov 7, 2008)

o my gosh!!!! dont let those two together we'll never find em.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Kenny!  John's steppin' up his game and leaving you in the dust. He'll be after your Mod position next.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 8, 2008)

Where's all the other pictures?  Not "postable"?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, we gotta keep it G-rated here...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 9, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey, we gotta keep it G-rated here...



Oh no!  Well at least send them to me!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 11, 2008)

You guys have no idea what I've been through since last Thurs night. I think someone put something in my drink.

The trauma is still hard to talk about, I'm scarred for life
Those ladies held me captive for three days giving me nothing to eat except little blue pills. I was tied to a bed and only let loose to be forced to stand on a table to perform a hula hoop dance

In tragic times like these you really learn who your real friends are. While I can't prove it yet, I believe DRB was the one who drugged my beer, he then sold me to the Red Hat Ladies to buy a new lens for his camera.

I want to publically thank Redneck Maguiver for my rescue from those she-devils. Maguiver was able to track me down with the GPS in my phone with a tracer he invented from a knitting needle, dental floss and a car radio from a '69 Ford

Next month I sit next to Kennyjr, at the quiet end of the table


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## NOYDB (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually it was Renee that drugged your beer. She said "Watch this, 1:00am comes early when he's stonkered".


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to publically thank Redneck Maguiver for my rescue from those she-devils. Maguiver was able to track me down with the GPS in my phone with a tracer he invented from a knitting needle, dental floss and a car radio from a '69 Ford

Next month I sit next to Kennyjr, at the quiet end of the table [/QUOTE]

Hey,  I got ya back man.  Although, I did find enough bottles in front of Out fish him to build the long lasting make-shift battery, but hey, it worked, Glad ya back with us.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 12, 2008)

One question for you ta-ton-ka,  Why did you ask redneck to mark the red hats lady house on the gps?


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 12, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One question for you ta-ton-ka,  Why did you ask redneck to mark the red hats lady house on the gps?


Silly
So our next outing , he could insure that it's in the same place as their meeting and to find his way back!


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Ta-Ton-ka, got an e-mail from that canadan druggest about your blue pills you requested, Next time use your own e-mail.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 12, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I want to publically thank Redneck Maguiver for my rescue from those she-devils. Maguiver was able to track me down with the GPS in my phone with a tracer he invented from a knitting needle, dental floss and a car radio from a '69 Ford
> 
> Next month I sit next to Kennyjr, at the quiet end of the table



Hey,  I got ya back man.  Although, I did find enough bottles in front of Out fish him to build the long lasting make-shift battery, but hey, it worked, Glad ya back with us.
[/QUOTE]


Just doing my part.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 12, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey,  I got ya back man.  Although, I did find enough bottles in front of Out fish him to build the long lasting make-shift battery, but hey, it worked, Glad ya back with us.




Just doing my part.[/QUOTE]

I think we all had a small part in that one.   But ya know,  I think we can do better next time..


----------

